# Our first Ringcraft lesson



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I took Zimba to Ringcraft on Tuesday and I think the jury is still out. The people seemed friendly enough but I think the woman running it annoyed my husband, so he was grumpy through the whole lesson and then he started to annoy me 

It was a bit of a funny lesson because it was the delayed Christmas party and guess who won the raffle :blush2: 

Anyway we did some fast walking up and down the mat which went well, but it was difficult getting Zimba to leave the other dogs alone, some of which weren't the friendliest. He was also checked over which he was fine with.

How do you teach them to stand on command? She only explained I need to teach it, but not how. Any tips?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

stack your dog my hand then say stand.... pause for few seconds, then treat with bait


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some breeds do not free stand they are stacked I'm not sure if ridge backs are one of those breeds. I think a lot of hound breeds are stacked rather than frre stood both my breeds are. 

The teach him to free stand put his feet were you want them and tell him 'stand' then reward him. He will soon learn that when he stands as you want him to he will get treats. Increase the amount of time he stands for before you reward him. Remember in the ring he will have to stand for several minutes without moving if the classes are big as the judge goes along the line.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry this is prob a really silly question, we have just started ringcraft as well, what is the difference between free standing and stacking, if you have to move your dog into the correct position when free standing isnt that the same as stacking? 

Sorry that prob sounds really stupid lol


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Stacking mean placing the feet by hand, freestanding is letting the dog do it.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

oh right thanks for that. So we have a GSD that would need to be stacked which I guess is a bit different from some other breeds. To teach her to stay where we put her would you just do it then give her a treat and keep on doing it for longer periods at a time?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Polimba said:


> I took Zimba to Ringcraft on Tuesday and I think the jury is still out. The people seemed friendly enough but I think the woman running it annoyed my husband, so he was grumpy through the whole lesson and then he started to annoy me
> 
> It was a bit of a funny lesson because it was the delayed Christmas party and guess who won the raffle :blush2:
> 
> ...


i would start off getting them to stand still without sitting down. I tickle them a bit under their tummy and thigh while giving a command. Then worry about placing feet correctly etc.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> oh right thanks for that. So we have a GSD that would need to be stacked which I guess is a bit different from some other breeds. To teach her to stay where we put her would you just do it then give her a treat and keep on doing it for longer periods at a time?


I think most GSDs are walked into a free stand but the back legs are not parallel as in other breeds. Once in position treat and just build the wait time slowly as you would a stay.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I always stack mine but occasionally, some judges ask you to freestand them and not actually touch them at all after you've done your triangle etc.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow I have a lot to learn Triangle??? lol I think I need to get some books on this stuff any good suggestions I could read? :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The best thing is to get to some shows and watch.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I know there is one coming up in March near to where I am, was planning to go. Are you allowed to take your dogs with you even if you dont enter?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

No........................................


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I know there is one coming up in March near to where I am, was planning to go. Are you allowed to take your dogs with you even if you dont enter?


is that March 6th?


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it is somebody posted it on here. Unfortunatly Akira is going to be a little too young to enter but I was going to go anyway


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

dexter said:


> is that March 6th?


Yes, it is the Romford show.
Cutekiarol, this show has GSDs scheduled so worth you going for a look (it was me told you about it before). Best not take your puppy, some shows might let you get away with it but you are really not supposed to take unentered dogs to any shows, and *definitely* not champ shows. The Romford one is an open show so you may or may not have many dogs there. It isn't too far for you though, at Norton Heath, Blackmore. You can pm me if you need more info. Judging starts at 10.00 and your breed may not be first in the ring at that time, so there may be a bit of waiting around.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

pickle said:


> Yes, it is the Romford show.
> Cutekiarol, this show has GSDs scheduled so worth you going for a look (it was me told you about it before). Best not take your puppy, some shows might let you get away with it but you are really not supposed to take unentered dogs to any shows, and *definitely* not champ shows. The Romford one is an open show so you may or may not have many dogs there. It isn't too far for you though, at Norton Heath, Blackmore. You can pm me if you need more info. Judging starts at 10.00 and your breed may not be first in the ring at that time, so there may be a bit of waiting around.


he he thanks :blush: I knew it was on here I have it saved on my comp somewhere. I will def go and have a look. I find anything like that very interesting. Akira will def stay at home. Will you be going?


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> he he thanks :blush: I knew it was on here I have it saved on my comp somewhere. I will def go and have a look. I find anything like that very interesting. Akira will def stay at home. Will you be going?


Yep,:thumbsup: hope to be there!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

pickle said:


> Yep,:thumbsup: hope to be there!


me too x.............


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> wow I have a lot to learn Triangle??? lol I think I need to get some books on this stuff any good suggestions I could read? :blush::blush::blush:


You just run in a triangle with the judge standing at one "point" to show back side and front movement.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> You just run in a triangle with the judge standing at one "point" to show back side and front movement.


Oh thanks I feel really silly, and to think I want to try and show. God I need to start some research. Am going to go to as many shows as possible now


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

pickle said:


> Yep,:thumbsup: hope to be there!


Great ill PM you closer to the time for the details and will keep an eye out for you


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I know there is one coming up in March near to where I am, was planning to go. Are you allowed to take your dogs with you even if you dont enter?


We will be there in the junior DDB class come say hi if you make it, i'll be taking my nut case Amber so it should be a laugh!

The best way to get into showing is to go to the shows and watch what your breed do, the first time i was in the show ring I side stacked my dog (so the judge can see the side of the dog) when we are a front stacking breed... its was embarrising :blush2: at the time but funny now :blush:. The more experience you can get of your breed then the more confident you will feel in the ring. Its a really nice hobby and a good way to keep your dogs mentally fit with all the training.

Good luck xx


----------

